# Di-604



## walleye62 (May 22, 2005)

Have a di-604 router and two pc's to network, both running xp home sp2. The host pc can access the other puter but number 2 cannot access host. Message states that number two not allowed to access the host comp. No firewalls running except for router. All ports stealthed. Internet connection is fine. Connections set up using xp home\office wizard. Old man here and would like to get this set up before I die. lol. Can anyone help? Greatly appreciate any and all advice. Thanks in advance.
Walleye 62


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.


----------



## walleye62 (May 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks John for the advice. I went throught the whole process again and paid careful attention to what you said and I ended up with the same results.
Host can access number two but not the other way. Guess 50 percent is better than none. Thanks again for the help.
Walleye


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On each computer, do this:

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## walleye62 (May 22, 2005)

*results*

Sorry about taking so long John. Been under the weather. Here are the results.

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : numberone

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : rushmore.com



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : rushmore.com

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-8B-BD-7A

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2c0:a8ff:fe8b:bd7a%4

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 27, 2005 2:35:10 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 03, 2005 2:35:10 PM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-0A-5E-2E-60-25-86

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 3ffe:831f:4004:1956:0:a5e:2e60:2586

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : rushmore.com

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-64

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.100%2

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


I can ping each comp from the other and everything shows up okay on host but nothing shows in MY NETWORK PLACES on number two except the shared files from that comp. Hope that makes sense.

Thanks
Walleye


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

To start, uninstall IPv6, that will be a start. You have no need for it, and it can only screw things up. Also, I see that on the second machine that NETBIOS over TCP/IP is disabled, that alone will kill network browsing functions.

To uninstall IPv6, Start Run, CMD, and type *IPv6 UNINSTALL*, I'd do this on both machines.

Once you uninstall IPv6, do this to clean up the TCP/IP stack on the secondary machine.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## walleye62 (May 22, 2005)

*Not There*

Ok John, I did as you said. Uninstalled ipv6 on host. Was not installed on number two. Both computers have netbios set to default. Windows firewall off on both machines. Same results. Host is okay but nothing showing up in number two NETWORK PLACES from the host. Ran home/office wizard on both again with host first. Both rebooted. Listed below are results of ipconfig /all for both comps.


*HOST COMP*...

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : numberone

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : rushmore.com



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : rushmore.com

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-8B-BD-7A

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 27, 2005 7:29:15 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 03, 2005 7:29:15 PM

*NUMBER TWO*

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LaVonne

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : rushmore.com



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : rushmore.com

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-23-42-6D

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 27, 2005 7:46:24 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 03, 2005 7:46:24 PM

Thanks
Walleye


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You shouldn't need to run the Networking wizard after doing the TCP/IP reset process, it should get you connected. It seems that the Wizard is doing what it frequently does, break things. :smile:


----------



## walleye62 (May 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks John for all your help. I will just keep trying. I have all the info you gave me which is greatly appreciated. Thanks again
Walleye


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know how you make out.


----------

